# Things that made you happy today



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well i thought this would be cool thread to start
The rules are simple:
You are not allowed to rant, rave (as in gripe), or complain.
You are only allowed to share some happy news, whatever that may be for you... it can, but doesn't have to be, dog-related! 
Maybe this could be a sticky someday

I'll start:
My girlfriend got her first pay check, ever. we are no longer worried about where were going to live or how were going to get by.
also, i bought a rope to put on nismo's springpole since the cow hides give him diarrhea. the rope works better for him then the cow hides did, BY FAR. he can get a better grip on it and he just goes to town on it. i taught him the word "rope" so now he knows to run and attach to the rope.

now you guys! :cheers:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad the springpole is going to work out better... And that your financial situation is stable now! That's the shhh...

I'm ecstatic that we close on September 24th!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

started nismo on his new food.
and ran him for about 2 hours straight. he wouldnt give up on fetch.
oh and nismo's yellow on silver collar came today. he even gave me the velcro one!
i'll post pics if i get a couple tomorrow


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well one thing that made me happy today is i walked out side and one of my hens was walking around with a cluthc of chicks about 12 of them litle cute things. that made me smile.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well me and the misses (My girlfriend) have been gettin along alot btter lately no arguing just laughter and fun like the old days and as you might have seen in my thread "Remi's first springpole" Remi is lovin her new toy....she's learning to grip and not let go and she's also doing better on her "stay" command


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

My mom gave me $500 today...for no reason...and it totally made my day.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Well for the first time in a while, there was no fighting or bickering at work. Sure made my day a lot easier.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Today I was able to sell ALOT of stuff which = commission, Jon took me out to eat, I am off tomorrow AND Sunday, and I taught Jay how to "Speak" tonight.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found out Im pregnant. 

And everyone is so excited and supportive.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well I got a chance to get away today (actually yesterday I havent been to bed yet) go play some music and get alittle ummm yeah. And Tai is coming home on Sunday which makes me really happy.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I woke up this morning to my 1 yr old yelling Da da from his room. I walked in his room and he tried to hide in the corner of his crib. That made my day and it was only 8:30 in the morning LOL.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

i had mickey d's today. xD


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

took Ellis to play with my friends dogs and he had a great time. I love watching him play nice with other dogs. Also got asked to make leashes by my trainer and she is going to sell them for me.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

My front lawn is growing grass again so is the backyard!!!
I been conserving water ....the problem is I have a tremendous back yard and it takes a lot of watering, in the past 2 months both areas looked like hell...it hasn't been raining but last night it poured and that's the little help I was waiting for google is telling thunderstorm to nite...HA ha!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My freind gave my dog Brandi a good home. I got her so the people wouldn't kill her and i have been looking for a good home for her and she found a great one today. that made me smile. made me a little sad too because i liked her but i really didn't want to keep her for ever.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

went to the saturday market down town. picked up a pitbull Xing sign there. pretty cool.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lmao i went to see a local band at this teeny tiny coffee shop earlier. it was like a room full of 60 year olds and then there was a mosh pit lol.. made me smile


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

went to the zoo with my lil boy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yesterday was fun at work we all got along and got alot of work done. My sisters AM. Staff Jaantay passed her TDI!!!! That was great.

Today I have to work this afternoon but we are goning to finish making a training table and then work Vendetta on her flyball.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I just save me a lot of money by switching to.....never mind!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yesterday i took Nismo to the vet. and yes he sure does go there a lot. lol
I found out at school he has a yeast infection in his left ear. and His demodex is coming back 3 times the size it was.
so they wrote a prescription for some ear drops.
the cool thing is, for his demodex they prescribed a topical flea product. that takes care of, flea's tick's misquitoes, larva, eggs, AND WILL HELP HIS DEMO!

im stoked about this since the last flea treatment we bough hasnt worked, and we've been having quite a few flea's.
the bad part of this treatment, you guys probably already guest it.
20$ bucks a month/ per treatment.
but thats ok damo/flea treatment in one i would buy it for 40 lol


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

So far, I'd played hid and seek with my little mutt....I love when she starts running around looking for me....I think she better at this than me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i worked today....

AND A LITTLE SHIHTYPOOPOO (shihtzu... Lol) POOPED IN MY CAR
*growl* seerriously 
BUT. 
the happy part:

i bought a dog cover for my back seat and it's not fabric it's an easy clean kind of cover and IT CLEANED UP SUPER EASY. WHOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
*dances*


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

My Australian Cattle Dog, Tonks, was found today safely after she had been missing/on the run for 4 weeks!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^^^^ awesome!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I visited a good friend that I haven't hung out with in a few weeks.


----------

